# incubator helppp. please!!??



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

So I bought a thermometer pack at petco.... I put it in my incubator to se what temp it is at. Keep in mind that I have it has hatching conditions....water in trough 1, and 1 unvented hole.

So I turned it on at 12pm.... rechecked the temp at 3pm it was @ 98 degrees temp and the humidity was only 25... so I rechecked at 6pm... the same. But the thing is that the thermometer front cracked... duno y. Itonly read 98. So I m hoping that I can take it back cuz it was 11.99 + tax. 

So I cranked the thermometer all the way up at 3 also and it doesn't go above 98 degrees acording to the thermometer I [email protected] petco an the one came with the incubator (hovabator 1602n) 

Any suggestions? Advice?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't trust those. I use one if the kitchen thermometers that you stick in the meat and has the external display. I could never get my humidity up filling troughs plus they would just grow algae. Instead keep a wash rag wet and that will work. Keep it around 40% then the last 2 days up to 70%.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I just bought an acurite thermometer thingy that also tells u the humidity. I have 3 thermometers. The one that came with the incubator, the steak aka food thermometer u stick in meats, and the acurite. Both the thermometer that came with and the food one both display that it is abit over 100. However the acurite is only 97. 

I guess the accuite is 3 to 4 degrees off?


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I use a oral thermometer. Keep a coffe mug full of water in the incubator. To check temp, turn on the thermometer and place in the water, 30 seconds later--- temp in *F


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome. But I do have the egg turner in it so there's not much room for a cup.


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

You really don't need any water for the first 18 days of incubation, I usually run mine at 26 to 35 % for the first part then bump up to 65 - 70 %. You have less chance of things going work. Like chicks drowning and humidity deformities. What ever you do don't crank your temp up three turns you will fry your eggs you should only turn a little at a time wait 24 hours and then if it is not up repeat. 
The acurite is off a lot of the times it is sometimes best to spend the money on a good one like brinsea spot check thermometer, I am going to buy one of these as my acurite are always off. I use a GQF digital one and it works good as long as the batteries are fresh. Both of these cost around 20$.


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

eqstrnathlete said:


> I don't trust those. I use one if the kitchen thermometers that you stick in the meat and has the external display. I could never get my humidity up filling troughs plus they would just grow algae. Instead keep a wash rag wet and that will work. Keep it around 40% then the last 2 days up to 70%.


You should never have algae growing in the bottom try if you do then your incubator isn't clean. I have water in mine not a lot, but enough and have never gotten algae, even when I was new at it and filled the bottom. I fill mine up the last three days and add a snack cup with a sponge upright, below vent hole to be able to add water when necessary.


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Chicks4me said:


> Awesome. But I do have the egg turner in it so there's not much room for a cup.


You don't need a cup in it until you remove the turner for lock down


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

my incubator is clean...the humidity is 41


----------

